# Buckeye FT



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks like a great trial -- there's certainly a strong Canadian connection going on there with judges selected (nice to see) -- I hope to get to this trial and look forward to meeting some RTFers there


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

I entered my 18 month BLM Maxx in his first Derby at Buckeye FT -- used EE as well for first time too -- great and easy to use -- and wished we had it up here -- just got Maxx's entry in on last day -- so he was the 13th dog entered for a Derby on Friday the 13th (he's actually #2 in running order) -- not superstitious so wouldn't know if that's good luck or bad or whatever else ???? -- just looking forward to seeing him run (I'm going to try to get down there if I can) -- here's wishing everybody that's running at Buckeye the very best of luck


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Bring your long underwear, just in case. There could very well be snow on the ground........ 


packing my down coat as we speak regards-


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm not going to make Buckeye after all -- but I wish each and every entrant the very best of luck -- especially the Baypoint Kennel crew


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Any word on Derby so far???? What's weather like???


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Any word on Derby??? -- very interested in knowing results


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

All the contestants at Buckeye may be frozen...

John


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

If any of them are thawed out enough -- could someone post Derby results


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Any results from Buckeye???


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Just got word that Bill Early got 3rd in the Amateur with gotta Zoom... That gave him his AFC!!!! Clint Joyner Won1
Congrats!!! Katie


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open Placements
1st Ali, H Dan Devos O Donna Woolman
2nd Pike H Dave Mosher O Kippy S
3rd Darla H Al Arthur O Breck Campbell
4th Oliver H Dave Mosher O Dudley Millikin
RJ Tasha H Al Arthur O Faaborg's
J 9, 10, 14, 23, 25, 41, 46, 58, 60, 66

Amateur was a tough 1st series. Only about 6 or so did it as advertised 15 to the blind and 7 to the 4th. Don't know how it finished.
Congratulations to Bill Earley and his new AFC Zoom, now FC-AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom.

All I know from the Derby is the Mosher got 1st and 2nd with the 2 dogs he ran.

For all of you Golden fans I believe Medie Robinson's dog Silk handled by Dan DeVos took 2nd in the Q.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> For all of you Golden fans I believe Medie Robinson's dog Silk handled by Dan DeVos took 2nd in the Q.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> > For all of you Golden fans I believe Medie Robinson's dog Silk handled by Dan DeVos took 2nd in the Q.


This is very true.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Babe sez, WAY TO GO, GRAMMA MEDIE!!!!!

     

JS


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats to Dan DeVos for Open win and Qual 2nd -- way to go Ali (Donna Woolham) and Silk (Medie Robinson) respectively


----------



## cpep (Apr 11, 2005)

Amateur Results

First- Little Man-Clint Joyner
Second-Phantom-Cindy Donahey
Third-?Zoom- Bill Early
Fourth-Stomper-Steven Peters


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

i believe pike has 3 placements in 3 straight trials. that boy is on fire!!
________
Amc computerized engine control


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Still would love to see Derby results -- anybody have ????


----------



## Skip Barre (Oct 11, 2005)

Check Entry Express


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

*Phantom*

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS goes to James Dean and Cindy for there 2nd in the Am. with Phantom. Our pups mom....   . Continued success with all your pups.


----------

